# BFP before transfer????



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm very confused! Bear with me....

I had a mmc on 9th August, I was 12 weeks but our precious baby died at 8 weeks. I went straight back on the pill and started DR with suprecur on 6th September. My baseline scan a week later showed no lining and then I started HRT Elleste Solo tablets the same day. 

Over a week later, I was getting lots of EWCM and just had a feeling I could be ovulating (weird as I NEVER ovulate, have any kind of cycle etc). Just for fun, DH and I had unprotected sex that night. 

All my scans for this medicated FET cycle showed my lining stuck between 6-7mm and not getting any thicker. The clinic started me on HRT patches as well as the tablets. But today I just felt a bit odd, so did a poas test and got a faint BFP!!! 
I'm supposed to take the trigger shot on Thursday and have the transfer next week. But I don't know if the BFP is the hgc left from the mmc, or its actually a bfp?! I don't want to cancel the trigger shot in case it's not actually a pregnancy.

Help!!!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh god how to mess with ur mind eh?

If I was u is get a beta done ASAP then u will know - u would t get the doubling one done 48hrs later but at least ud see the level??

How many weeks do u think u could be? Could u get a private scan tomoz?

Blue x


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I'll phone the clinic as I live in London and the clinic is in Wales. If I am pregnant then I'll be about four weeks, so don't think I can get scanned yet. 
I'm so confused!!!


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Woah scribbles, what a rollercoaster! I would get betas done at the very least lovely. Have you done more than one test Xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I've done two today in the afternoon and both were faint bfp on FRER. 

Going to do another test tomorrow morning. Do you think my GP will do a beta?


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I personally would bypass gp as result could take over a day - call a place in london and get it done same day? 
I'm thinking faint bfp this far after mc must be real? Surely hcg would be gone by now 

Where in london are u or could u get to? Maybe someone  can recommend a walk in test place?

Which tests have u used? When would af be due? X


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I have no idea when AF would be due as I don't have regular cycles. I've done two FRER tests with the same result. I'll do another one in the morning. 

Think I'll find somewhere in London willing to do a beta test on me.


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

I second bypassing the gp especially as you are in London where there are quite a few private walk in clinics  everything crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.citydoc.org.uk/private-blood-testing/?infinity=ict2~net~gaw~ar~145422938764~kw~blood%20test%20london~mt~p~cmp~General%20medical%20london~ag~Blood%20tests%20london&gclid=CLKhicSMws8CFQ6eGwodvQQOpw

Don't know this one but found it on google

/links


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.clinica.uk.com

/links


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

https://bloodtestslondon.com/test-categories/fertility-blood-analysis-in-london

As I say I haven't used these but might be worth a call?

Xx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

There is City Fertility too.  Good luck.


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Got a hgc blood test booked for tomorrow morning with my GP. 
I phoned my IVF clinic and they said to stop the cycle but carry on the HRT until we can establish what's going on.


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Let us know how you get on   Good luck.


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey scribbles I just wandered how you were getting on? Xxx


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Scribbles, how are you?


----------

